

Kevo – Bluetooth Electronic Deadbolt - codegeek
http://www.kwikset.com/kevo/default.aspx#.U1rN5PldWmQ

======
sisk
I preordered a kevo as soon as it was announced. I liked the look of it more
than the comparable devices at the time and I liked that it was supported by
an established lock manufacturer.

I eventually cancelled my preorder because, after the initial batch, eKeys are
$1.99 each. That feels like a traditional company attempting to retain an
existing form of monetization (physically making duplicate keys) in a new area
where the cost no longer applies.

~~~
lucisferre
I thought they only charged for physical electronic keys from them (the
dongles) not for using the phone based keys. Are you saying they are charging
1.99 to add a phone key?

Hmmm, I suppose there are two ways to look at that 1) that's preposterous or
2) that's a reasonable price for an app and to pay for that software to be
maintained and updated.

~~~
Lexarius
Yep, the extra non-physical keys cost money.

"Additional eKeys are available as an in-app purchase for a one-time charge of
$1.99. eKeys never expire and can be passed from one person to the next by a
lock Owner or Admin."

------
michaelmior
Related: [https://lockitron.com/](https://lockitron.com/) One cool thing I
like about Lockitron is that you can easily bolt it on to the back of many
existing deadbolts which means you can potentially use it on a rental
apartment without replacing the entire lock.

~~~
lucisferre
Problem I have is it's still taking forever to actually get a Lockitron
delivered. Whereas I can go and get one of these down at the hardware store 2
minutes from my house right now.

------
jacobwg
I purchased one of these from Lowes and ended up returning it - there's a
delay when you touch it while it attempts to discover your phone via
Bluetooth, which got annoying. The Lockitron looks promising (ordered one of
those) especially since it has both Bluetooth and Wi-Fi, so should be more
hackable.

------
Timmmmmm
How do you run power into the door?

~~~
adrianpike
You don't, it runs off of batteries.

~~~
discardorama
And what happens when the battery dies? Does it warn you about impending death
ahead of time? It would be awesome if it had a solar backup.

